# Hogancastings milbro?



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys Im curious if anyone had a Hogancastings milbro and how you like it?


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I have 2, a bronze pocket predator designed by Bill Hays, and a bronze scallop designed by Daniel Ko.
They are both very nice.
One word of caution about bronze slingshots.
They are very heavy. They are great if you don't mind the weight.
Otherwise, I would order in aluminum.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a brass Scallops and I really like the weight. It provides a very steady and accurate shot.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you mean the Milbro Original?
Or, Hogan castings frames?

I'm confused.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Uh, I guess I wasn't aware there were two makers:/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I've got Scallop and X-Caliber both in aluminium. They are well done and great shootrers. I would like to get a bronze one.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

is brass hard? and will you get a big permanent dent in it if you get a forkstrike?


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> is brass hard? and will you get a big permanent dent in it if you get a forkstrike?


Yep, brass dents when hit.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Danny0663 said:


> Do you mean the Milbro Original?
> Or, Hogan castings frames?
> 
> I'm confused.


Hi Danny My Frames as you call them are sold lagitimately with the MILBRO BRANDING we are the only world wide
company that can sell MILBRO CATAPULS? Branded Products AND I QUOTE LAGITIMATELY?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I have the senior hunter Milbro one from them and it is a good shooter. Their Victor 20 casting is excellent in AL and shoots better than my orginal Victor 20. I also have their BB shooter sold by Bill Hayes it does well also.
Wayne


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

pete does great work!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I can vouch for Pete's work it's all top notch! I have my eyes on a few of his catapults at the moment


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have Pete's repro of a classic Milbro in brass, it a excellent fork both in looks and in shooting....if you haven't ever shot a Milbro style fork be prepared fo a bit of a learning experience....I also have a couple of other frames by Pete, the PPII and the Jr. Hunter they are also of the same very high quality...


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have five cattys from Hogans. Top shelf all.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

i have a milbro i got off ebay coming in the post in the next few days, very excited to try it out







can you attach double flat bands to them as i've never seen one or are tubes the way to go?


----------



## Megadippen (May 3, 2011)

when will you have bill hays scorpion on ur site pete ?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Ethan said:


> i have a milbro i got off ebay coming in the post in the next few days, very excited to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check in the slingshot mod section. I know people have put flatbands on them but I have no idea how or how well it works


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Cheers harpersgrace


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

I just received the aluminum Howitzer in the mail today, which is my second purchase from Hogan's. You can't go wrong with one of Pete's cattys!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Daniel J said:


> is brass hard? and will you get a big permanent dent in it if you get a forkstrike?


Not if you are shooting marshmallows and frozen peas.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> is brass hard? and will you get a big permanent dent in it if you get a forkstrike?


Not if you are shooting marshmallows and frozen peas.
[/quote] a few battle scars? just had to the love ? better a dint than a fork brake?what ya think


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

If you don't hit the forks it isn't a problem







I have a ding on the itty-bitty jr hunter from letting a friend try it, but nothing on the brass.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> If you don't hit the forks it isn't a problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the moral in this quote from harps is when you spend top money on a real nice slingshot ?
DON,T LET A FRIEND SHOOT IT! AS THEY MAY NOT BE A FRIEND FOR LONG


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I've had the opportunity to review a number of Pete's excellent castings, top notch work from a very user friendly guy. You can't go wrong with a purchase from Hogans Castings.
Philly


----------



## oldbill (Aug 11, 2011)

bulljunk said:


> I just received the aluminum Howitzer in the mail today, which is my second purchase from Hogan's. You can't go wrong with one of Pete's cattys!


£37.50 seems a bit steep


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well they will last pretty much forever and the quality is excellent, so in the end they aren't too bad


----------



## bulljunk (Jul 9, 2011)

harpersgrace said:


> well they will last pretty much forever and the quality is excellent, so in the end they aren't too bad


 My sentiments exactly! My only concern is that the Howitzer fits my hand so well that I'm having a hard time putting it down!LOL!!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

oldbill said:


> I just received the aluminum Howitzer in the mail today, which is my second purchase from Hogan's. You can't go wrong with one of Pete's cattys!


£37.50 seems a bit steep
[/quote]


----------



## Jimmy (Jun 8, 2011)

For balance, I must say that i wasn't impressed with the quality of my Milbro aluminium Pocket Poacher.

Maybe my expectations were too high as most people seem happy enough with theirs.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> For balance, I must say that i wasn't impressed with the quality of my Milbro aluminium Pocket Poacher.
> 
> Maybe my expectations were too high as most people seem happy enough with theirs.


Hi Jimmy if you dont like it send me a pm and i will take it of your hands mate


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm fairly new to the forum and up until Friday had never met Peter or handled one of Milbro's catapults.

I visited Peter and had a look at several Milbro offerings before choosing one of the Scallop designs. All of them were well finished and if my wallet and Peter are willing I'll be having another one from him soon enough!

I have no connection with Peter except being a satisfied customer.

Andy


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy said:


> I'm fairly new to the forum and up until Friday had never met Peter or handled one of Milbro's catapults.
> 
> I visited Peter and had a look at several Milbro offerings before choosing one of the Scallop designs. All of them were well finished and if my wallet and Peter are willing I'll be having another one from him soon enough!
> 
> ...


 Hi Andy thanks for the complement hope you have endless fun with your new slingshot


----------

